# Vapo-rub



## Chay (Sep 16, 2008)

Does anyone make their own vapo-rub or have a recipe they could share?


----------



## Deda (Sep 16, 2008)

For chest congestion I like Aloe vera thickened with Xanthan gum and 1% Eucalyptus oil. (If you have them stir in 1% Menthol crystals, but be careful if using on kids.)  It's not a perfect solution, but for a stuffy head it does the trick.


----------



## Woodi (Sep 16, 2008)

I like to use straight-up eucalyptus eo for colds and stuffiness. I just dab some on a tissue and tuck it into my shirt pocket or bra.

but I'll bet if you melt some beeswax, add a little oil of choice, then scent with euc or other similar scents, you'd have a nice rub or salve. I would start with 1 part wax to 1/2 part oil, then adjust until you get the consistency you like.


----------



## Chay (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you for the responses, I'll give it a whirl and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 17, 2008)

A euca-mint lotion bar with menthol crystals would rock!

I got one in a swap a few years back, from Japan no less. I don't know exactly what it had in it, but that would be my guess.


----------



## HootsGallery (Nov 19, 2008)

I make a salve that reminds me of Vapo-Rub, although it's a little greasier. 
I also use the salve as an ointment for cuts and scrapes.

Take about a 1/4 c. olive oil and into that I add about a tablespoon of beeswax. I put it on the stove until everything is melted. You can add some vitamin E if you want. Pierce and squeeze 2-3 capsules. 

Once it's all melted together, I take it off the heat add some Tea Tree and/or Eucalyptus and then pour it into a jar and wait for it to set. The book says to add 80-100 drops of the essential oils of your choice. 

I found the recipe in an Aromatherapy book by Valerie Gennari Cooksley.


----------

